# Quick-change toolpost drill



## trlvn (Jul 12, 2019)

So, there was Steve Jordan video a few months ago that caught my attention:






He used a cheap Chinese spindle and chuck to make a small cross-drilling jig for the lathe.  On Banggood, the kit was less than USD $15, including shipping, so I ordered one.  I've gotten it assembled now and I'm pretty pleased.

https://www.banggood.com/No-Power-S...8.html?rmmds=search&ID=41527&cur_warehouse=CN

There are options for bigger and smaller chucks.  On my little Atlas 618 lathe, I can only get the compound so far away from the centre line of the lathe.  Long drills were not going to work.  However, I see myself using this for set screws and cotter pins, etc.  Generally, these are pretty small holes anyway.  Therefore, I went for the #2 size kit that includes a 0.6mm to 6.0 mm chuck (just over 1/4 inch). 

Jordan's video basically shows how to make a simple set up so the spindle can be held in a quick change tool holder.  A 1/4" plate screws to the spindle block.  In turn, a 3/8" square is screwed into the plate and provides a surface that the toolholder can clamp onto.  Simple!

In the picture, I have a 1/4" jobber length drill bit mounted.  The mounted stock is 3/4" diameter.  To get enough space for that length of drill, I've turned the compound around and extended it back away from the centre line.  That's basically the max for me.  Normally, I intend to use stubby drills.









 









Craig


----------



## Everett (Jul 12, 2019)

I've seen a few people adapt those units for tool post drills, they look like they should work.  I wound up making a whole dovetail block with bushings because it's what I had on hand and I needed the tool, but after seeing Rob (xynudu) from Australia set one up as a basic TPG, I'm thinking about getting one for that purpose.

Looks like you have a nice setup there!


----------



## trlvn (Jul 13, 2019)

Thanks @Everett I'm having fun in my corner of the basement!  

I've seen a couple of plans for using a Dremel-style tool as a tool post grinder.  The threaded nose of the Dremel is just screwed into a user-made block that fits the quick change tool holder.  (Or a user-made dovetail block.)  I guess as long as the threads are cut accurately, it would be secure enough.  I'm still working up to internal threading.

I should mention that the Machifit spindle isn't perfect.  The shaft isn't a consistent diameter from end to end.  Going into the bearings, it is very tight at the driven end but then slides freely towards the chuck end.  There is a minute amount of play when the shaft is in the working position.  When you get a jobber length drill sticking out the front and a multi-pound drill hanging off the other end, this translates to a perceptible amount wiggle at the tip of the drill.  I'll have to see how that works out in practise.  

BTW, the kit also comes with a 'saw blade arbor'.  I'm not sure what size blades or disks might fit it, though.  It might possibly be useful for small cutoffs and the like.

Craig


----------



## Brian H (Jul 24, 2019)

That's a nice tool. Well done.
I do recall seeing Steve's video and thought I might like to try doing that too


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm working on a similar project, using a 3/4 boring bar holder and bushings.  

          Grizz


----------

